# Slickrims Tyre Dressing Review



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

With the sun out today until 8.15pm, I took the opportunity after work to give my sisters car a little maintenance wash as it has been minimum 3 weeks now since it was last washed, possibly longer and was starting to look a little dull.

As always I thought I would use a family members car as test car, cue my sister Audi A1!

*Product - Slickrims Tyre Dressing*



First time I have tried this product and was very excited as I am in the market for a new tyre dressing when my Megs Endurance runs out, don't get me wrong it is a good dressing and has a lot going for it, very wet looking finish, easy to apply, a little goes a long way and it is cheap but I find the finish it leaves is just too... greasy/slimey.

It never really dries into the tyre and after a few days I find a lot of dirt sticks to the tyre side walls which means a good scrubbing is required before your next tyre dressing.

So the *Slickrims Tyre Dressing* as described by the manufacturer:

_"A water based spray which is solvent free and also contains SiO2 technology to give an ultra wet finish and durability not usually associated with a spray type tyre product.

This isn't just your usual spray on tyre dressing, it uses SiO2 technology to cling to your tyre wall which means you get much better durability than typical spray dressings.

The water based formula contains zero solvents so is safe on all tyres, the milky liquid evaporates gently to leave a stunning high gloss wet look, or if you prefer a matte finish you can wipe the tyre wall with a cloth / pad. The tyre wall becomes protected from dirt and water to protect against cracking and fading."_

*Directions*

_"First ensure the tyre wall has been cleaned with an All Purpose Cleaner, SnowFoam or TFR, for best results the tyre should be fully dry.

For Gloss: Simply spray onto the tyre wall with good coverage, wipe any overspray from rims and leave until the white turns to black!

For Matte: Apply with a foam applicator, spray onto the applicator and wipe across the tyre wall.Leave to fully dry before driving."_

*So how did it perform?*

Brilliant actually!

The tyres were given a good clean with another Waxybox product, an APC called KochChemie Green Star Universal cleaner diluted 1/10 (50ml product, 450ml water) this did a good job cleaning both the tyres and alloys and was nice and foamy when agitated which I liked.

I did not like the idea of spraying on and leaving a product to cure on the tyre, especially when it went on like a thin creamy substance. Never the less, it was sprayed on and left for 10 mins while I finished off applying Glisten to the paint work then came back to the tyres. I have to say the smell is fantastic, smells like Cotton Candy!

I wasn't after a super wet look like the Megs provides so decided 10 mins would be enough. 
I could actually see the product evaporating from the wheel, leaving behind a lovely gloss finish on the tyre, I wiped down the tyre with a old MF cloth and was left with this...



*Conclusion*

I loved the finish, the product was an absolute breeze to use and versatile with different finishes possible depending on how it is applied. 
Price wise it is *£8 for 500ml*... again top marks for price, when you consider I used about 20 ml of product for these 17" tyres, seems like a bargain. The only question mark I have is over durability, I shall see how that goes over the next 1-2 weeks but this product is looking very likely to replace my Megs Endurance when that eventually finishes, an absolute top class tyre dressing!

Here is a little shot of the finished car, the Glisten works wonders and left it smelling of Almonds 8)


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Nice review, thanks 

Sounds an interesting product as does their tyre sealant.

Have you used Gyeon Tire before, as these seem to be similar in concept and wondering how they compare as trying I stop buying yet more products


----------



## ilogikal1 (Apr 21, 2012)

I found this okay, but it doesn't have great durability in experience. It was on one of my cars for four (dry) days before it looked quite warn and tired already.



MDC250 said:


> Nice review, thanks
> 
> Sounds an interesting product as does their tyre sealant.
> 
> Have you used Gyeon Tire before, as these seem to be similar in concept and wondering how they compare as trying I stop buying yet more products


SlickRims do a gel version, that is supposed to be more durable, which is probably more directly comparable to Gyeon Tire however I've not tried that version so I can't confirm. This spray version simply doesn't compete with Tire for durability though.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

ilogikal1 said:


> SlickRims do a gel version, that is supposed to be more durable, which is probably more directly comparable to Gyeon Tire however I've not tried that version so I can't confirm. This spray version simply doesn't compete with Tire for durability though.


Thanks for this 

I read about the tyre sealant and couldn't understand how you could seal and then still use a dressing as suggested by them which is water based. Thought the sealant would repel the dressing


----------



## ilogikal1 (Apr 21, 2012)

No problem. :thumb:

No idea how (or even if) the dressing works with the sealant though. :lol:


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

op . Who makes this ?


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

nicks16v said:


> op . Who makes this ?


SlickRims is the brand mate

Be interested to hear any reviews of the actual sealant version.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Well used again on my car and sprayed the rest of the bottle on my 18" wheels, left on the tyres for about 30 mins then rubbed the leftover in to prevent any Fling onto the body. Couldn't believe how glossy this left the tyres... Will report on durability over the next few days but I am really impressed with this! Will try out there Gel in the future also!


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Did you ever get chance to find out the durabilty of this tyre dressing...?


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Tony 1 week before the gloss goes and another 1-2 weeks before the darkening of the tyres dies off. That was in typical wet UK weather.


----------

